# FEATURE REQUEST: The annoying and the must have



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

User-defined DVR folders to save recordings in. Allow the user to select which folder to save an event in when setting up the timer and allow one folder to be set as the default if no folder is specified when setting the timer.

Ability to change the colors of the menu/guide screens. Either have predefined schemes to choose from or allow the user to change the background/text colors individually.

Support for USB keyboards! Entering search strings using the remote and that ridiculously unintuitive on-screen keyboard is an exercise in sheer frustration for anyone that uses this feature extensively. Look at the 721 for the right way to do this.

The virtual keyboard should loop from left/right and top/bottom. It’s very frustrating to type in search strings with the current setup. Again, look at the 721 for the right way.

More characters needed in the Key Word/Dish Pass strings. The 721 allows 32 characters, while the 622 only allows 16 chars. for Key Word and 17 chars. for Dish Pass. VERY LIMITING!

Only 96 timers? Not nearly enough when I set Dish Pass timers, plus my normal ones. There should be at least 120 timers.

Ability to move the display up/down/left/right to center it ala the 721. On TV2 my display is shifted left.

Deleting a DVR event has Yes/Cancel/No choices in the pop-up box. Cancel serves no purpose here. There are several other screens like this. It would be more intuitive to have customized pop-ups instead of just using the same generic box for every system event.

Screen saver with a user-defined launch time when in a pause or menu state.

Timer conflicts should show the actual conflicts and allow the user to choose either which event(s) to skip or select “resolve by priority”.

Ability to disable the Timer Launch graphic on the screen.

When you select a show from your Search results, and it’s on a channel you don’t subscribe to, you get a requester stating, “this channel is available for subscription without making a phone call”. Your only option at that point is to press OK and go into the whole Dish Home loading process. There should be a way to back out of this screen by selecting Cancel.

Entering the My Recordings section of the DVR events should be the default when I press the DVR button -- I don't want to have to double-press the DVR button to get there. This is counterintuitive, even though I realize it's a ploy to get me to look at the extra stuff Dish puts on the hard drive for purchase.

The ability to have the remote's up/down buttons go through the channels in ascending or descending order. Right now you are locked into up arrow equals higher channel number and down arrow equals lower channel number. This is fine by me, but there may be some people out there that want it reversed, ala the 721.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Great suggestions, I can see a lot of it comes from your 721 expierence. As a 721 owner too I miss a lot of this. I really like the idea of the screen saver kicking in when paused or left in a menu for x amount of time.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Great suggestions, I can see a lot of it comes from your 721 expierence. As a 721 owner too I miss a lot of this. I really like the idea of the screen saver kicking in when paused or left in a menu for x amount of time.


How can I/we get these ideas to someone at Dish that will at least consider them? Other than hoping they read them here, of course.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> How can I/we get these ideas to someone at Dish that will at least consider them? Other than hoping they read them here, of course.


Posting here is a great place to get information out for them and others to see. Other than that all I can suggest is maybe calling them and seeing if there is somewhere you can send e-mail or leave a suggestion.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Posting here is a great place to get information out for them and others to see. Other than that all I can suggest is maybe calling them and seeing if there is somewhere you can send e-mail or leave a suggestion.


Maybe [email protected] ?


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Ahhhh, YES

Pretty much everything Bill said was awesome.
I would also like the ability to edit a recording. For instance, If something I've recorded has a funny commercial, and I want to save the commercial & purg the rest. 
I have found myself keeping a few hour long shows just so I can show friends or family a commerical or funny part of the show.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

HDuser said:


> Ahhhh, YES
> 
> Pretty much everything Bill said was awesome.
> I would also like the ability to edit a recording. For instance, If something I've recorded has a funny commercial, and I want to save the commercial & purg the rest.
> I have found myself keeping a few hour long shows just so I can show friends or family a commerical or funny part of the show.


That might be asking a bit much. 

Just dump what you want off to VHS or the computer.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Nice trick HDUser, save the commercials. Although some are worthy, I agree. My favorites right now are the Vee-Dub Un-Pimp Your Ride series with Peter Stormare from Prison Break. My favorite is the one with "Mike."

Going back to topic, I also would like to make a playlist. It will be useful for those marathon sessions of some sitcoms, or to string shows for kids. Maybe a loop option won't be too bad either. Nothing like a looping Blue's Clues for a peaceful morning in our house.


----------



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

I am very upset about not having the ability to disable the screen saver on my 622 and 625! Enabeling timers is a poor work around. 

Does anyone know if this will be fixed anytime soon?


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Resolution pass-thru so that my Sony does the upconversion and not my 622. Standard def looks terrible upconverted on my 622 but looks decent when upconverted by my Sony television.


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

The ability to have the remote's up/down buttons go through the channels in ascending or descending order. Right now you are locked into up arrow equals higher channel number and down arrow equals lower channel number. This is fine by me, but there may be some people out there that want it reversed, ala the 721.

I may be reading this wrong, but dosen't the 622 have an option to change this to ascending or descending?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just turn the remote around backwards. :joy:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

R_Childress said:


> The ability to have the remote's up/down buttons go through the channels in ascending or descending order. Right now you are locked into up arrow equals higher channel number and down arrow equals lower channel number. This is fine by me, but there may be some people out there that want it reversed, ala the 721.
> 
> I may be reading this wrong, but dosen't the 622 have an option to change this to ascending or descending?


MENU-8-7 "Channel Order" ?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> MENU-8-7 "Channel Order" ?


Teah. There was one or two others that are non-problems already.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You guys are hilarious with the "only 96 timers!" complaints. I can't say I ever have more than 3 or 4 timers set at once. There's just no point, and there's not enough disk capacity even if there were; the system would constantly be deleting things as it recorded new things. It's not even clear how one would have enough time to watch events being recorded through 96 different timers (!!).


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Slordak said:


> You guys are hilarious with the "only 96 timers!" complaints. I can't say I ever have more than 3 or 4 timers set at once. There's just no point, and there's not enough disk capacity even if there were; the system would constantly be deleting things as it recorded new things. It's not even clear how one would have enough time to watch events being recorded through 96 different timers (!!).


Not hilarious at all. I ran into the timer limit within the first week of owning a 622 -- actually, I was the first to report it here back in March.

I set Dish Passes to look for obscure Humphrey Bogart films that I don't want to manually search for every 8 days (and now I can't even do that since they lowered the Search String max to 30!).

It's not endlessly recording, but it uses an event to do each Dish Pass. It's easy to run out of timers and has nothing to do with filling up the hard drive or watching endless TV shows. Some of us are power users and push the box to its limits, while others watch 2-3 shows per week and don't actively search for anything.

In my case, the 622 is very limiting with the number of timers/events (96/288), limited Search Strings (30), limited characters that can be typed into a Search String (17), lack of USB keyboard support for typing in text, an archaic screen keyboard that won't even wrap around, etc.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> Not hilarious at all. I ran into the timer limit within the first week of owning a 622 -- actually, I was the first to report it here back in March.
> 
> I set Dish Passes to look for obscure Humphrey Bogart films that I don't want to manually search for every 8 days (and now I can't even do that since they lowered the Search String max to 30!).
> 
> ...


Why not just create a Dish Pass with "Bogart" in the info... seems like a better solution to me.

I just wish they would allow you to set Dish passes w/ the same filters used when doing a generic search for programs. That would increase the usefulness of the Dish Pass feature exponentially.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> Why not just create a Dish Pass with "Bogart" in the info... seems like a better solution to me.


You have to remember that there are 2 limits, the timer limit of 96 and the event limit of 288. If you hit the limit of EITHER one you can't schedule anything else. You can easily have a handful of timers create a lot of events, take for example something in syndication like, The Simpsons. If I create a DISHPass for it, so it looks on all channels, and it's in syndication on my FOX station, which I have 3 copies of, SD, HD, and OTA, and it's on 4 times a night, plus they show a new episode on Sunday. So you take that across 10 days and you're looking at around 42 events from that one timer. You create 7 or 8 timers that have that many matches and your now out of events and can no longer create timers. It doesn't matter if they are set to skip or not.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

grooves12 said:


> Why not just create a Dish Pass with "Bogart" in the info... seems like a better solution to me.
> 
> I just wish they would allow you to set Dish passes w/ the same filters used when doing a generic search for programs. That would increase the usefulness of the Dish Pass feature exponentially.


All his movies pre-1938 or so don't have him in the top 3-4 billing; therefore, he won't show in the program info. I HAVE to search by title, hence the Dish Passes. I use 30 or so Dish Passes just for his movies.

I agree with your latter statement.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

James Long said:


> MENU-8-7 "Channel Order" ?


That's only for the Guide order, not the channel buttons on the remote.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> That's only for the Guide order, not the channel buttons on the remote.


Odd. I thought that it changed both ... but it doesn't (even on my 501).


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

James Long said:


> Odd. I thought that it changed both ... but it doesn't (even on my 501).


I never appreciated how good the 721 was, overall.


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

Slordak said:


> You guys are hilarious with the "only 96 timers!" complaints. I can't say I ever have more than 3 or 4 timers set at once. There's just no point, and there's not enough disk capacity even if there were; the system would constantly be deleting things as it recorded new things. It's not even clear how one would have enough time to watch events being recorded through 96 different timers (!!).


With 5 people using the 622 all the time the timer limit was hit the first night I had it. With each person selecting only 3 shows a day to watch that adds up to 105 timers a week. More than the limit.

My 622 deletes about 15-30 shows per day automatically . The ones we really want to watch are protected from being deleted. The others just roll off. I treat my 622 as live tv. My ananlgy is: for live TV if the time passes when your show was on you just missed it. With the 622 if it is deleted because something else is now recording then you have missed it. We likley don't watch half of what we record but just about every show each of the five of us like gets recorded and we always have something to watch. I treat it as my own VOD.


----------

